# Modern Warfare 3 Kostenlos-Wochenende



## Gnummi (16. Februar 2012)

Modern Warfare 3 wird am kommenden Wochenede auf Steam gratis zum Download bereitstehen.

Laut chip-online dürfen die 3 bis 4 Personen, die sich Modern Warfare 3 noch nicht für eine irgendeine Plattform zugelegt haben, den Multiplayermodus in vollem Umfang, dafür aber zeitlich begrenzt antesten.
Bisher ist davon abgesehen von einem Link auf Steam allerdings noch nichts zu sehen.

Um an der Aktion teilzunehemen, muss man dem Link auf dieser Seite folgen. Der führt zum Preload des Titels. Die Spiel-Server für die Aktion sollen heute um 19 Uhr online gehen und das bis Sonntag bleiben.

Quelle: chip-online


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Februar 2012)

Du hättest auch einfach sagen können, dass man CoD 8 dann im Steam Client findet (wie das bei mir der Fall ist), anstatt auf Chip.de zu verlinken 

Ansonsten wieder eine nette Aktion, aber gekauft wirds trotzdem nicht. Die 130 Stunden CoD 7 haben mehr als gereicht.


----------



## Gnummi (16. Februar 2012)

also bei mir im client ist, wie schon gesagt, von der aktion nicht viel zu sehen. Daher also der Link auf chip, denn anders scheints bisher nicht zu gehen.


----------



## FirstDiving (16. Februar 2012)

Bei mir geht garnix o.o
Ich hab das Preload von Chip, und wenn ich jetzt starten will, will er dass ich's kaufe ._.


----------



## Gast1111 (16. Februar 2012)

FirstDiving schrieb:


> Bei mir geht garnix o.o
> Ich hab das Preload von Chip, und wenn ich jetzt starten will, will er dass ich's kaufe ._.





> Donnerstag, 16.2.2012





> *Modern Warfare 3 wird am kommenden Wochenede auf Steam gratis zum Download bereitstehen.*



Oh man...


----------



## zøtac (16. Februar 2012)

Nicht mal kostenlos würd ichs spielen...


----------



## Balthar (16. Februar 2012)

....Der Start der Kostenlosen Spielzeit war heute um 20:00 Uhr  (und geht bis Sonntag 22 Uhr) steht auch auf der Steam Startseite 
Ich find das ist ne Klasse Aktion so kann man das Game testen und dann schauen ob man sichs kauft oder nicht


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. Februar 2012)

Ahh, Steam neustarten hat geholfen


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Februar 2012)

zøtac schrieb:


> Nicht mal kostenlos würd ichs spielen...


 Ich habe es gewagt... Und wurde direkt angeflamed.
CoD ist einfach nur schlecht, ich spiele gleich mal eine nette Runde PAYDAY! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (16. Februar 2012)

zøtac schrieb:


> Nicht mal kostenlos würd ichs spielen...


 
Wie geil, passt zu deinem Post: Chip bezeichnet COD MW3, als Enäuschung des Jahres. Du bist doch nicht etwa ein Chip-Redakteur?

PS: Ich teile deine Meinung zu 99.99% ->0.01% Sind zu sicherheit da, falls ich es doch mal spielen sollte.

PPS @ fac3l3ss : Ich kenne nur zwei Teile die lohnenswert sind, das sind Teil 2 und 4. Warum wirst du denn angeflamed, oder sind wir jetzt blind um bei dem Sequels von COD die Innovation zu sehen?


----------



## espanol (16. Februar 2012)

dafür hau ich mir sicher kein Steam drauf, für ein COD MW3 schon garnicht...


----------



## Balthar (16. Februar 2012)

wenn man es aber eh schon hat isset ne gute Aktion von daher


----------



## Vortox (16. Februar 2012)

Schlechter Zeitpunkt. Es ist Karneval, normalerweise ist man da zu wie sonst was


----------



## Jack ONeill (16. Februar 2012)

Balthar schrieb:


> wenn man es aber eh schon hat isset ne gute Aktion von daher



Dann einfach bei MW2 bleiben ist eh das gleiche wie MW3, wobei der MP von BO doch noch besser ist


----------



## black1711 (16. Februar 2012)

werds mal Probieren kostet ja nichts, außer 5h downloadzeit


----------



## xx00xx00xx (16. Februar 2012)

habs grad mal ausprobiert, is iwie nich dass was es mal war -->> COD WAW auf Lans ist das einzig wahre COD


----------



## seltsam (16. Februar 2012)

Vortox schrieb:


> Schlechter Zeitpunkt. Es ist Karneval, normalerweise ist man da zu wie sonst was


 
Genau das ist der Plan von  der Aktion - Alle sind dicht und sehen den Matschhaufen nicht.
Das ist blanke Strategie .

_Edit by Jimini: Beleidigung entfernt._


----------



## Geicher (16. Februar 2012)

Hab gerade probiert, unmöglich zu spielen.
In jeder 3. Lobby wird * nicht * gehackt.
Ich glaube jeder hat sich heute einen Fake Steam Account erstellt, um mal die Sau rauszulassen. 

Das Spiel ist aber auch wirklich schlecht und ich kann Cheater das erste mal verstehen


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (16. Februar 2012)

Vor 2 Tagen gabs da bei Steam schon eine Ankündigung zu, da wurde einem zu nem Preload geraten, habs auch getan um heut nach der Spätschicht
mal etwas anzuzocken. 
hmm... war genau das was ich erwartet habe, in den Lobbys wird gehackt was das zeug hält, sieht man schön in den killcams, wie die über die maps zucken 
und auf den Dedis ist nix los, mehr Server als Spieler... 
werds am WE noch nen bissl weiterspielen, aber kaufen, nee das sicher nicht, so deppert bin ich nicht.


----------



## Do Berek (16. Februar 2012)

Gnummi schrieb:


> Modern Warfare 3 wird am kommenden Wochenede auf Steam gratis zum Download bereitstehen.
> 
> Laut chip-online dürfen die 3 bis 4 Personen, die sich Modern Warfare 3 noch nicht für eine irgendeine Plattform zugelegt haben, den Multiplayermodus in vollem Umfang, dafür aber zeitlich begrenzt antesten.
> Bisher ist davon abgesehen von einem Link auf Steam allerdings noch nichts zu sehen.Quelle: chip-online


 
Und ich bin stolz einer von denen zu sein die lieber Red Orchestra 2 als BF3 und MW3 spielen.Wenn Arcade ballern dann doch lieber das gute,alte RtCW : Enemy Territory


----------



## Berserkervmax (17. Februar 2012)

Ist die Grafik schlecht.
Bin von BF3 echt verwöhnt.

COD  ist echt ein Witz.
Das Host Match Making geht garnicht...
Die Grafik ist optisch 5 Jahre alt
Die Karten haben Briefmarken größe

Warum die gute Hardware mit so einem Spiel langweilen...

Und schon wieder gelöscht ...


----------



## Anchorage (17. Februar 2012)

seltsam schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Plan von  der Aktion - Alle sind dicht wie die Russen und sehen den Matschhaufen nicht.
> Das ist blanke Strategie .



Wieso wird ein Russe immer als Methapher für besoffen Menschen benutzt ? Ich fühle mich dadurch um ehrlich zu sein beleidigt.
Ich lasse auch nicht Sprüche über Deutsche ziehen. Und da gäbs einiges.


----------



## Duebelmaster (17. Februar 2012)

Do Berek schrieb:


> Und ich bin stolz einer von denen zu sein die lieber Red Orchestra 2 als BF3 und MW3 spielen.Wenn Arcade ballern dann doch lieber das gute,alte RtCW : Enemy Territory


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch! 

tt: Coole Sache, werds definitiv mal testen.


----------



## sipsap (17. Februar 2012)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Wieso wird ein Russe immer als Methapher für besoffen Menschen benutzt ? Ich fühle mich dadurch um ehrlich zu sein beleidigt.
> Ich lasse auch nicht Sprüche über Deutsche ziehen. Und da gäbs einiges.


 
aus demselben grund, weshalb ~50% der kommentare inhaltlich gehaltvoll sind und zum thema beitragen


----------



## Anchorage (17. Februar 2012)

MW 3 spielt die ganze Zeit ein Kumpel von mir. SChon an 1000 Stunden oder so ka ist vol der Freak vllt zocke ich dan mal eine runde mit ihm.


----------



## Core #1 (17. Februar 2012)

Multiplayer im vollen Umfang spielen? Aber der Koop gehört da nicht dazu, oder doch?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. Februar 2012)

nein tut es nicht


----------



## Atma (17. Februar 2012)

Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Ist die Grafik schlecht.
> Bin von BF3 echt verwöhnt.
> 
> COD  ist echt ein Witz.
> ...


 Full Ack

Nicht mal geschenkt würde ich COD zocken. Titel wie BF3 sind COD um Welten, nein, um Galaxien voraus.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Februar 2012)

Do Berek schrieb:


> Und ich bin stolz einer von denen zu sein die lieber Red Orchestra 2 als BF3 und MW3 spielen.Wenn Arcade ballern dann doch lieber das gute,alte RtCW : Enemy Territory



Ich hab 3 Stunden Red Orchestra 2 gespielt und bin dann wieder zu BF 3. Es ist gut geworden, aber BF 3 macht mir wesentlich mehr Spass. Es sieht am geilsten aus, hört sich am geilsten an und bietet unglaublich viel Abwechslung im Gameplay. Mal als Panzerfahrer, mal als Helipilot, mal als Jetpilot, mal als Sniper, mal als Frontsoldat, mal Gefechte auf weitläufigen Karten, mal Gefechte auf engen Karten und alles mit dutzenden verschiedenen "Gadgets" die die Gefechte nochmal abwechslungsreicher machen. 

MW 3? K.A.. Infanterie only auf kleinen Karten mit allerhand nervigen Perks aus Infinity Wards Märchen- und Fantasietruhe; das alles mit billigem Sound und altbackener Optik Nichtmal umsonst, dem schliesse ich mich an. Dann lieber RO2, das ist zwar auch eigentlich abwechslungsarmes Infanterie only in altbackener Grafik, aber wenigstens mit einem interessanten harten bzw realistischen Stil und ohne Perkseuche.


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Februar 2012)

Ich werds einfach mal anspielen um mal den direkten Vergleich zu BF3 machen zu können, obwohl ich schon weiß was besser ist


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (17. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich werds einfach mal anspielen um mal den direkten Vergleich zu BF3 machen zu können, obwohl ich schon weiß was besser ist


 
Drei Ratschläge möchte ich dir geben 
1. Es wäre besser, wenn Du nicht mit allzugroßen Erwartungen rangehst, du ahnst es ja schon.
2. Ich würde dabei Mundschutz tragen, damit der Monitor sauber bleibt, denn Fluchen ist vorprogrammiert.
3. Wenn Du es testet, lass bitte den Monitor aus, es sieht dann deutlich besser aus


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Februar 2012)

Ach, wenn ich auf Caspian Border stehe und sehe wie sich 2 Teams  bestehend aus insgesamt 50 Leuten mit allmöglichem Kriegsgerät  gegenseitig die Hölle heiß machen ist die Sache klar. Das ist ne Atmosphäre 

Und MW 3? Insgesamt 18 Spieler auf Maps mit Briefmarkengrösse und ... na ja, hab ich ja eben schon geschrieben.  Es kommt natürlich immer darauf an worauf man beim MP-Shooter Wert legt, aber aus meiner Sicht ist MW 3 einfach nur lächerliche Mausekacke im Vergleich zu BF 3.


----------



## snaapsnaap (17. Februar 2012)

~12h geladen, dank DSL3000, und nach genau ~10 Minuten wieder runtergeschmissen!

  Grafik war für MP ok, hab da keine großen Ansprüche da ich immernoch  gerne CS 1.6 zocke, außerdem kann man alles ohnehin bis zum Anschlag  drehen, aber diese grau/braunen Maps sind noch schlimmer als die  Blaugetünchten in BF3...
  BlackOps (~210h gespielt) war ja noch ganz gut, bis auf dieses Geruckel, aber was man  hier aufm PC abgeliefert hat, ist doch nur noch Abzocke erster Güte!
  Die Überreste von IW scheinen garnichts aus MW2 (~145h gespielt) gelernt zu  haben, man hörte angeblich auf die Community, wers glaubt...

  Scheuklappen-FOV, von der ich fast schon Kopfschmerzen bekam; sog.  "Waffensounds", die klingen als ob man nur im EQ den Bass voll  aufgedreht hat; "Gameplay", da fehlten mir echt die Worte,  schon die Killcams zeigten wie gespielt wird, einfach Dauerfeuer auf  Knie-Höhe und tot...
Als ob man die ganzen unfähigen Kinder (oder anders ausgedrückt ohne  Skill) mit ihrem Akimbo-Dauerfeuer-Stil auch noch belohnen wolle!
  Schon die recycleten Maps, hab nur Arcadion gezockt, aber die sah sowas von nach Terminal (MW2) aus.

  Habs mir dieses Jahr zum Glück verkniffen Geld dafür auszugeben, da BF3 zum Glück vorher kam! Jetzt bin ich einfach nur heil froh darüber.
  Umso mehr muss ich mich fragen wie u.a. PCGames dem Spiel doch ernsthaft eine 91 geben konnte, lächerlich sowas...

BF3 ist zwar auch nicht bei weitem perfekt, aber immernoch 1000mal besser als MW3!
Spiele selbst in BF3 fast nur TDM und mit oft niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen, bin da ja  nicht so empfindlich^^, aber man merkt wenigstens das sich die Leute bei  DICE mühe geben und ihr Spiel ihnen selbst was bedeutet.

Und jedes mal wenn ich zB auf 4players COD surfe, und es neue  Ankündigungen über Maps gibt, die natürlich zuerst für die zahlende XBOX  Kundschaft kommen, obwohl es auf der PS3 genauso Leute gibt die für  "elite" gezahlt haben, kann ich nur staunen, wie die Leute, sie nennen  sich wohl selbst "Entwickler", so dreist in die Kameras lügen  können.


----------



## Do Berek (17. Februar 2012)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Wieso wird ein Russe immer als Methapher für besoffen Menschen benutzt ? Ich fühle mich dadurch um ehrlich zu sein beleidigt.
> Ich lasse auch nicht Sprüche über Deutsche ziehen. Und da gäbs einiges.


 
Ich bin Deutsch-Ire und muss mir sowas auch immer anhören.Ob´s wohl an meiner Liebe zu irischem Whiskey liegt...


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (17. Februar 2012)

snaapsnaap schrieb:


> ~12h geladen, dank DSL3000, und nach genau ~10 Minuten wieder runtergeschmissen!
> 
> Grafik war für MP ok, hab da keine großen Ansprüche da ich immernoch  gerne CS 1.6 zocke, außerdem kann man alles ohnehin bis zum Anschlag  drehen, aber diese grau/braunen Maps sind noch schlimmer als die  Blaugetünchten in BF3...
> BlackOps (~210h gespielt) war ja noch ganz gut, bis auf dieses Geruckel, aber was man  hier aufm PC abgeliefert hat, ist doch nur noch Abzocke erster Güte!
> ...


 
Entschuldige, ich muss zugestehen das ich dein Post nicht komplett gelesen habe. Ich musste nämlich abruppt aufhören, weil du geschrieben hast "bis auf dieses Geruckel"...hat das Spiel bei dir geruckelt???


----------



## 3-way (17. Februar 2012)

Massig Cheater auf den Servern unterwegs. Habs installiert und bin mehrmals von Leuten mit Auto-Barrett durch die Wand gekillt worden... muss man sich nicht antun.


----------



## DiZER (17. Februar 2012)

3-way schrieb:


> Massig Cheater auf den Servern unterwegs. Habs installiert und bin mehrmals von Leuten mit Auto-Barrett durch die Wand gekillt worden... muss man sich nicht antun.


 
kann ich leider nur bestätigen, noch schlimmer als in allen teilen zuvor. richtiger schutz vor hackern und cheatern sieht anders aus.


----------



## Agr9550 (17. Februar 2012)

x22cheats bietet extra für diese 2tage instanthook (full aimbot mit allem drum und dran) und xradar (radarhack + wallhack) für x22 Lifetime user für umme an (wie bei fast allen free games, die sich zum cheaten war bei crysis2 battlefield etc auch so  )  

vllt schiesst man sich


----------



## slayerms (17. Februar 2012)

mhh gute sache von steam.....aber da ich es für die box hab ist es mir eigl relativ egal


----------



## Bennz (17. Februar 2012)

BF3


----------



## Trefoil80 (17. Februar 2012)

Jo 

- Installiert
- 10 Minuten gespielt
- Sämtliche Vorurteile bestätigt (Grafikniveau von 2007, stumpfes Kiddy-Geballer, Cheater)
- Wieder deinstalliert
- Danach erstmal eine gepflegte Runde BF3...willkommen im Jahre 2012 

War also Zeitverschwendung...ok ok, das wusste ich eigentlich schon vorher...


----------



## Johnny05 (17. Februar 2012)

Käme mir nicht mal auf die HDD wenn´s Free2Play wäre...verschwendeter Platz.


----------



## Jan565 (17. Februar 2012)

Da ich CoD seit Teil 4 zum  finde. Werde ich es mir Garantiert nicht mal als Kostenlos antun. Reicht schon das ich es bei dem Bruder von meiner Freundin mal gezockt habe und nach 10 Minuten aufgehört habe. Einfach nur schlecht das Spiel. Vor allem relativ viele Cheater. Und Spielspaß habe ich an dem Spiel auch nicht wirklich. CoD ist einfach nicht mehr CoD. Da bleibe ich lieber bei BF3.


----------



## seltsam (17. Februar 2012)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Wieso wird ein Russe immer als Methapher für besoffen Menschen benutzt ? Ich fühle mich dadurch um ehrlich zu sein beleidigt.
> Ich lasse auch nicht Sprüche über Deutsche ziehen. Und da gäbs einiges.




Das sagt man bei uns in Deutschland so.Eine Redewendung die schon meine Urgroßeltern gesagt haben und bis heute bestand hat.Das war gegen niemanden Persönlich.
Aber wenn es dich stört,mußt Du einen Antrag in Bayern abgeben,die sind da immer für die Abschaffung unserer Kultur zu haben.  


Edit: Siehst Du , hat geklappt! Ein netter Mod hat eine fast 100 Jahre alte Redewendung entfernt und sie als Beleidigung deklariert. Das ist Deutschland,kuscht vor allem.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Februar 2012)

Ich denke nicht das man mit dieser "Schnupper-Version" noch großartig Kunden gewinnt.
Die Fans der Reihe haben es eh schon längst, und Skeptiker werden wohl auch nicht überzeugt werden.


----------



## Hademe (17. Februar 2012)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Wieso wird ein Russe immer als Methapher für besoffen Menschen benutzt ? Ich fühle mich dadurch um ehrlich zu sein beleidigt.
> Ich lasse auch nicht Sprüche über Deutsche ziehen. Und da gäbs einiges.


 Weil Vodka aus Russland kommt und deutsche den eben gerne trinken.


----------



## ryzen1 (17. Februar 2012)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Wieso wird ein Russe immer als Methapher für besoffen Menschen benutzt ? Ich fühle mich dadurch um ehrlich zu sein beleidigt.
> Ich lasse auch nicht Sprüche über Deutsche ziehen. Und da gäbs einiges.


 
Also bitte. Das ist der einzige Beitrag der mich dazu veranlasst einen Beitrag zu erstellen nur um einen Lachsmilie zu posten.

-> 

Fühl dich mal nicht so wichtig...denn die Polen klauen unsere Autos


----------



## Papzt (17. Februar 2012)

Yeah geil, jetzt werd ich mir MW3 sogar kostenlos NICHT installieren  Endlich


----------



## DeltaUnit (17. Februar 2012)

Zum antesten kann man es ja mal installieren .


----------



## Roostar (17. Februar 2012)

Hihi 

Ich habe gut gelacht in als ich gestern MW3 gespielt habe. Also ich zweifle das Unterhaltungspotenzial dieses Titels nicht im geringsten an. Aber sicher nicht so wie sich die Entwickler das gedacht haben  Dauernd dieses Rockjingle mit Unlocks unterlegt, oder wars andersrum  Ein Kollege und ich, im TS, wir lagen teilweise unterm Tisch so lächerlich kam uns das vor. Ich mein, wenns f2p wäre würd ich mal zwischendurch anmachen, aber das Spiel ist mir nicht mehr als 10€ Bares wert. Ich kanns nicht fassen, dass die CoDler ernsthaft mit BF3 konkurrieren wollen. Klar ist es auch Konsolen beliebter, aber auf PC? Also bitte, kommt zu den großen Jungs spielen 

Bis Sonntag zock ich sicher noch die ein oder andere Runde MW3, und dann gehts wieder in den Battlefield Alltag. Zu Recht!


Grüße

Roostar


----------



## bashtey (17. Februar 2012)

So, runtergeladen, spiel gesucht, was ja schonmal ewig dauert, und dann sage und schreibe nichtmal 5 minuten gespielt.

Das Ding sieht nicht nur unfassbar hässlich aus, es spielt sich auch so.
Abgesehen davon ist das Ding ja komplett zercheatet.

Nicht mal F2P würd ich dieses Zeug annehmen..

Infinity Ward, setzen - 6 !


----------



## GoldenMic (17. Februar 2012)

So, grad mal 2 Runden gespielt:
Fazit: Enttäuscht. 

Und meine Grafikkarte lacht das Teil auch mehr als aus.


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. Februar 2012)

CruSaDer1981 schrieb:


> Entschuldige, ich muss zugestehen das ich dein Post nicht komplett gelesen habe. Ich musste nämlich abruppt aufhören, weil du geschrieben hast "bis auf dieses Geruckel"...hat das Spiel bei dir geruckelt???


 
Ich antworte mal, weil es bei mir auch geruckelt hat. Das waren vielmehr so Mikrofreezes, weswegen das Spiel unruhig gewirkt hat.


----------



## Memphys (17. Februar 2012)

Vortox schrieb:


> Schlechter Zeitpunkt. Es ist Karneval, normalerweise ist man da zu wie sonst was


 
Gut für mich, Besoffene reagieren langsamer


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. Februar 2012)

Also ich kann diese ganzen COD-Hater einfach nicht verstehen! Ich spiele aktuell imemrnoch MW2...seit 2 Jahren...bin inzwischen bei über 900 Spielstunden...und trotz der ganzen Hacker, Aimboter, Serverdisconnects, etc. macht mir das Spiel dennoch Spaß! Und da haben anfangs auch schon alle rumgeheult, wie schlecht das Spiel doch ist! MW2 war damals das einzige Spiel was ich noch auf maximalen Settings flüssig spielen konnte. Im Sommer dachte ich mir dann geil...zum Ende des Jahres kommen MW3 und BF3...du brauchstn neuen Rechner. Also nen neuen PC zusammengestellt und auf die beiden Games gewartet. Aber im August wurde dann bekannt das bei BF3 Origin Pflicht wird und die AGBs extrem auf Spionage aus sind. Also das ganze mal weiter verfolgt. Kurz vor dem Release von BF3 wurden die AGBs dann leicht angepasst und EA versuchte zwanghaft das Spionage-Image loszuwerden...was Ihnen allerdings nicht gelang. Selbst jetzt, im Februar würde ich mir BF3 noch nicht auf den PC installieren...wegen einem kleinen Satz in den AGBs: "Wir behalten uns das Recht vor, Änderungen an den AGBs selbstständig jederzeit vorzunehmen. Der Nutzer muss sich selbständig über Änderungen der AGBs auf www.ea.com/ihrkönntmichallemal.php informieren."´Heißt soviel wie..hmm wir könnten einfach mal wieder reinschreiben...das wir das Recht haben den PC nach Raubkopien und dergleichen zu scannen und werden euch diese Änderung wohl kaum bekanntgeben. Und nein, ich habe nichts dergleichen zu verbergen...ich mag es nur nicht...wenn profitgeile Publisher mich ausspionieren. Und deswegen war BF3 direkt mal raus! Also habe ich auf MW3 gewartet...
Dann kam es und ich dachte mir...hmm näää jetzt haste solch einen geilen Rechner...jetzt willste auch mal Games ala Crysis 2, oder Metro 2033 zoggen...also diese kurzerhand gekauft. 
Im Januar hatte ich dann aber wieder Lust auf nen schönen Taktikshooter und hab mir wieder MW2 installiert. Es macht einfach Spaß...Problem..kaum einer meiner Steam-Freunde zoggt es noch...alle zoggen sie MW3.
Also habe ich mir heute kurzerhand MW3 bei Amazon bestellt und werde mir am Dienstag oder so den ersten Eindruck machen können. Ich ahbe aber schon diverse Ingame Videos gesehen und bin der Meinung das es ein würdiger Nachfolger ist, der sicherlich genausoviel, wenn nicht sogar mehr Spaß macht als MW2. Und da könnt ihr jetzt noch so rumflamen, wie schrottig MW3 doch ist. Es kratzt mich nicht im geringsten! Und nein ich bin kein 12 jähriges Akimbo-Kiddie, sondern musste bei MW2 teilweise schon Private Matches mit Freunden machen, weil mich die Public Spieler vom Skill her total gelangweilt haben. Und genau aus diesem Grund suche ich auch eine neue Herausfoderung. Ein neues Spiel an das ich mich erst einmal wieder gewöhnen muss und nicht am Anfang direkt alles platt mache. Und wenn MW3 in euren Augen ein 50€ Addon ist, so sag ich euch...ist mir egal...weil 16 neue Maps, zig neue Waffen und nen neuer SpecOps und Survival Modus ist mir 50€ wert! Und ich bezweifle, dass sich meine Meinung nach dem ersten Anzocken von MW3 ändern wird.


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Februar 2012)

Dark$unshine schrieb:


> (...)


 MW2 ist genauso schlecht wie MW3...
"Taktik-Shooter" x D
Und du hast keinen Grund genannt, warum CoD ab MW gut ist bzw. Spass macht...

Warum ist alles ab MW scheiss_?
- Nur Laufen, keine Fahrzeuge
- KILLSTREAKS aka aus dem Nichts tötende Explosionen
- Keine Taktik
- Egoplay im Vordergrund
- Schlechte, alte, Konsolenoptimierte Engine
- Hoher Preis, auch lange nach Release
- Matchmaking, keine Dedis


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## D4rkResistance (17. Februar 2012)

Ja, lach nur. Ich finds einfach nur lächerlich wie man MW2/3 ernsthaft mit BF3 vergleichen kann. Die Spiele sind unterschiedlicher als der Mond und die Sterne.
Und ich habe keinen Grund genannt wieso COD ab MW gut ist...da haste recht, weil ich bislang jeden Teil von COD, außer BlackOps und COD5, super fand. Und am Spielprinzip hat sich nie entwas geändert...was bei einem guten Spiel auch nicht nötig ist.

Um mal auf deine Dislikes näher einzugehen:

- Nur Laufen, keine Fahrzeuge.....Fahrzeuge in Kriegsspielen nerven mich! Ich hab damals bei BF2 schon extra InfantryOnly gezoggt, damit nicht diese blöden KampfjetKiddies ankommen und alles zubomben.
- Killstreaks.....finde ich ne lustige Sache...weil jeder seinen eigenes Ego damit indentifizieren kann 
- Keine Taktik....wtf? Reden wir hier vom selben Spiel!? MW2 ist das Taktikspiel schlechthin. Schonmal ESL-Matches im PrivateMatch gezoggt? Ohne Teamspeak und dergleichen geht da garnichts...
- Egoplay im Vordergrund....auch Quatsch! MW2 kannste sowohl als EgoSpiel, als auch als Teamspiel betrachten...je nach eigenem Ermessen. Aber hast schon recht...ich mach auch lieber einen auf LoneWolf, anstatt meine Position durch, durch die Map stampfende Teammates, verraten zu lassen.
- Schlechte, alte Konsolenoptimierte Engine.....also ich finde z.B. das MW2 durch Downsampling absolut hammer aussieht vond er Grafik her....und dazu eine absolut klasse Performance bietet, welche es möglich macht MW2 auch auf mit nem leistungsschwächeren Rechner spielen zu können 
- Hoher Preis....also 50€ für ein neues Spiel halte ich für einen angemessenen Preis heutzutage. Aber zum Thema "lange nach Release"...da geb ich dir recht. 20€ für ein 2 Jahre altes MW2 ist definitiv zu teuer.
- Matchmaking/keine Dedis....ja auch hier muss ich dir recht geben...die ewigen Disconnects und Hostwechsel nervt schon extrem....aber ich kann darüber hinwegsehen...da der Rest des Spiels soweit klasse ist und super viel Spaß macht!


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Februar 2012)

Dark$unshine schrieb:


> (...)


 Sry, aber für mich ist CoD nur ein Nerv, keine Taktik.
Und das Spielen macht mir _gar keinen _Spaß!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Robonator (17. Februar 2012)

CoD und Taktik-Shooter bzw Teamspiel. Das ist als würde man sagen Need for Speed Underground sei ein ultrarealistischer Simulator.  Das stimmt einfach nicht  Kann sein das sich bei S&Z ein bischen Taktik und Teamspiel mit einschleicht, aber das wars dann auch schon 
Als Taktikshooter sehe ich sowas wie Rainbow Six oder Ghost Recon oder ArmA aber nicht CoD 

CoD ist eher n Shooter für zwischendurch wenn man mal bock auf ne kurze Runde hat.


----------



## GioInter (17. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute ich hab mal ne Frage, ich möchte übers Wochenende mit nem Freund zocken. Ich hab mir jetzt Steeam runtergeladen. Da ich kein Account habe und gesehn habe das man auch mit PSN anmelden kann, wollte ich es versuchen. Meint ihr ich kann mich sorgenfrei mit PSN anmelden ohne das meine Daten missbraucht werden? Ich habe keine Kreditkarte oder so eingegeben bei PSN.....,aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Ahab (17. Februar 2012)

Dark$unshine schrieb:


> (...)



Schön wenn es dir gefällt. Ich will es dir auch gar nicht schlechtreden, Activision macht für mich (und in bestimmten Punkten auch für dich) einfach ein paar Sachen grundfalsch - auch wenn sie damit Profit machen (leider...). 

Jedes Jahr ein neues Call of Duty. Was soll das? Du hast es selbst beschrieben: du kaufst dir MW2 (was ich im übrigen auch habe und relativ lange gespielt habe), ein Jahr später kommt ein neuer Titel, zwei Jahre später ein neues MWx. Du gewöhnst dich dran, hast Spaß, brauchst keinen neuen Rechner oder nur leichte Updates. Nun kommt ein neues Modern Warfare, was im Prinzip nur neue Waffen und neue Maps bringt. Den Singleplayer können sie sich mittlerweile wirklich sparen... Aber alle kaufen es sich, keiner deiner Freunde spielt noch MW2, ergo bist du indirekt gezwungen es zu kaufen. 

Es wäre deutlich Kunden-, bzw. Spielerfreundlicher das Spiel einfach zu pflegen und immer wieder mit neuem Content zu versorgen. Technisch herrscht ja quasi Stillstand. Oder findest du, dass Modern Warfare 3 SO-viel geiler und anders aussieht, als dass es ein neues Spiel rechtfertigt? Würdest du es dir kaufen, wenn sonst alle bei MW2 bleiben? 

Der Grund, warum ich kein MW2 mehr spiele und die gesamte CoD Reihe für mich letztlich so unattraktiv geworden ist, ist 

1. der Mangel an Innovationen. Neue Waffen und neue Maps rechtfertigen für mich kein gesamtes Spiel. Die Technik dahinter ist mir nicht mal so wichtig, ein Spiel kann auc ohne bombast-Optik Spaß machen. Ich spiele zB. noch aktiv CS 1.6.
2. das Niveau auf den Servern. Es verging zuletzt kein Match ohne Beleidigungen, Geflame, oder Spastis, die nur mit dem Messer übers Feld hechten. Ich zähle nicht mal Cheater dazu, da haben viele meiner Meinung einfach ein zu dünnes Fell und können nicht mehr akzeptieren, dass andere besser sind, als sie selbst. Sie spielen das Game zwei Monate und denken sie sind die Krone der Schöpfung. Denen sollte man meiner Meinung nach mal Quake Live oder CS 1.6 verordnen. Mal ein halbes Jahr sowas zu zocken und nebenbei mal Profi-Videos (ich empfehle an dieser Stelle "Ready Willing & Able" von Mousesports). gucken dürfte ganz heilsam sein...
3. die Konnektivität im Spiel selbst. Das Matchmaking hat mich zuletzt in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Auch dass ich mir die Maps nicht aussuchen konnte, hat mich sehr gekränkt. Nach einem halben Jahr wollte ich dann mal wieder eine Runde wagen. Die Aktion hat eine halbe Stunde gedauert, davon habe ich effektiv 5 Minuten (!) gespielt. Nuff said...

Soviel zu meinem Senf.


----------



## Robonator (17. Februar 2012)

Oh man grade gezoggt -> Irgendwie kann man nur 3 Meter sprinten   Es ist sehr langsam das Game und es sind andauernd miniruckler.  Auch die Maus laggt beim umsehen leicht.   Fast unspielbar, macht aber doch auf eine Weise spaß...   Wenn man mal kein Bock auf ne Herausforderung hat


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Februar 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Oh man grade gezoggt -> Irgendwie kann man nur 3 Meter sprinten   Es ist sehr langsam das Game und es sind andauernd miniruckler.  Auch die Maus laggt beim umsehen leicht.   Fast unspielbar, macht aber doch auf eine Weise spaß...   Wenn man mal kein Bock auf ne Herausforderung hat


 Ganz ehrlich, ich spiele es und mir ist langweilig.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Rivet (17. Februar 2012)

wie ich es erwartet hatte: 60€ dlc zu mw2... der unterschied zu mw2 sind neue maps und ein paar neue waffen, zwei-drei neue spiel modi sonst nix! sonst ist alles komplett gleich wie in mw2 und vorallendingen... dieser grottige sound!


----------



## Micha77 (17. Februar 2012)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Wieso wird ein Russe immer als Methapher für besoffen Menschen benutzt ? Ich fühle mich dadurch um ehrlich zu sein beleidigt.
> Ich lasse auch nicht Sprüche über Deutsche ziehen. Und da gäbs einiges.


 Ich bin echt beleidigt,das ist einfach nicht ok


----------



## Colonia (17. Februar 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Oh man grade gezoggt -> Irgendwie kann man nur 3 Meter sprinten   Es ist sehr langsam das Game und es sind andauernd miniruckler.  Auch die Maus laggt beim umsehen leicht.   Fast unspielbar, macht aber doch auf eine Weise spaß...   Wenn man mal kein Bock auf ne Herausforderung hat


 
Jop bei mir ist fast alles gleich, nur das ich das Spiel totlangweilig finde. Die Waffensounds sind für die Katz und das Gameplay auch. 
Fazit: Zum Glück habe ich die 60€ gespart


----------



## Spone (17. Februar 2012)

naja solange es umsonst ist den crap mal austesten, ich erwarte aber eh nixs davon
nach cod 4 wurde die reihe immer schlechter


----------



## Micha77 (17. Februar 2012)

Ich habe ne 1/2 Stunde gezockt,hat voll Laune gemacht!


----------



## Balthar (17. Februar 2012)

so habs jezz auch mal getestet und ich kann nur sagen definitiv eins der schlechtesten Games die ich gezockt habe.....absolu kein Vergleich zu Battlefield, für mich hat sichs dennoch gelohnt ich habe nun endlich die Gewissheit das es die richtige entscheidung war das Game nicht zu kaufen, für mich sind CoD 1 und CoD 4 die besten Teile.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. Februar 2012)

So habe es gerade mal 2-3 runden gespielt und es haben sich leider fast alle Urteile bestätige! 

-Call of ModernCamper 3 
-Gameplay seit Mw2/BL-OP nix neues
-Sounds alles beim Alten seit Mw1
-Noob Tuber so weit das Auge reicht (Akimbo, GL,Etc)
-Optik ist nicht so der Bringer ( zusammen mit DS+4xMSAA geht es halbwegs)
-Server System ist das letzte 
-Nur Kinder unterwegs 

Es ist keine MW3 sondern eher eine MW2.5 mehr nicht !


----------



## robbe (18. Februar 2012)

Ich werds mir jetzt auch mal ziehen, bin ja mal gespannt. Blöd nur das Steam so langsam ist, bei so nem riesen Download.


----------



## craiziks (18. Februar 2012)

Habs für ps3, da sind gott sei dank, nicht wirklich cheater unterwegs. Und da macht es auch mehr spaß als mw2 aufm pc.
Das angebot ist von steam, ein WE gratis zu spielen, ist verlockend, aber schreckt jeden ab weil aufm pc nur cheater rumlaufen.


----------



## blubb3435 (18. Februar 2012)

Find ich gut, dann kann ich dass auch mal nen Tag zocken und rausfinden wie derbe das Host-System im Multiplayer wirklich laggt 
Hab da ja schon so einiges gehört..


----------



## robbe (18. Februar 2012)

Nach einem halebn Tag downloaden (danke Steam), werd ich mir gleich mal selber ein Bild machen können. Hab jetzt extra seit 2 tagen kein Battlefield mehr gezockt, damit nicht gleich der ganz große Schock kommt.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. Februar 2012)

Hab jetzt glaub 4 oder 5 Runden gespielt.
Also meine Grafikkarte langweilt sich selbst auf max ingame und hohen Treibersettings zu Tode 
Und auch sonst ist das Gameplay mehr als bescheiden.


----------



## robbe (18. Februar 2012)

Hab jetzt auch meine ersten Runde hinter mir. Also fangen wir mal an.

Grafik: Ich hab wirklich nicht viel erwartet, trotzdem musst ich erstmal schaun, ob nich ausversehen 640x480 eingestellt war. Im Ernst, selbst MW1 hab ich schöner in Erinnerung.

Sound: Ich sags mal so, besser als wenn garnichts aus den Boxen raus kommen würde.

Allgemeines Gameplay: Sobald man jemanden sieht, linke Maustaste solange gedrückt halten, bis er umfällt. War in meiner ersten Runde auf Anhieb auf Platz 2 noch vor irgendwelchen Highlevel Typen.

Steuerung: Ist soweit ganz in Ordnung. Aber nur 3m Sprinten am Stück, was soll das denn? Is das nen Soldat oder ne bettlägerische Oma?

Maps: Absoluter Witz, da is ja meine Wohnung größer.

Fazit: BF3 = Porsche - MW3 = Fahrrad mit Hilfsmotor


----------



## Micha77 (18. Februar 2012)

Ich habs jetzt auch 2 Stunden gezockt,hat mich jetzt nicht so geflasht,kurzfristig macht es Laune,aber für dauerhaft udn 40€ ist es nix


----------



## WhiteMoiddes (19. Februar 2012)

Ich habe extrem viel MW2 gezockt, obwohl das Spiel ehrlich gesagt mehr schwächen als Stärken hat aber naja, Spaß hat's gemacht. Ich wusste dass ich mir MW3 nicht kaufen werde aber angezockt habe ich es am WE trotzdem. Es machst schon spaß, auch wenn sie mal wieder ALLES verkackt haben. Die Maps sind durch die Bank weg zu klein! (ich frag mich warum die eigentlich Sniper in das Spiel eingebaut haben ^^) Das schlimmste ist aber, dass zu viele Waffen total Overpowered sind, was den Spielspaß echt schmälert. Ich habe keinen Kommentar für diese "Grafik".

Fazit: ich wusste vorher schon dass es nich der Knaller ist, es macht ne Zeitlang Spaß aber mehr als 10€ würde ich dafür niemals latzen. Da zock ich lieber BF3 auf infanterie only server.
**** tanks


----------



## Do Berek (19. Februar 2012)

robbe schrieb:


> Steuerung: Ist soweit ganz in Ordnung. Aber nur 3m Sprinten am Stück, was soll das denn? Is das nen Soldat oder ne bettlägerische Oma?


 
Daran sieht man daß manche nicht beim Bund waren.Schonmal mit Sturmhelm,beladener Koppel,Gewehr und Stahlkappenstiefeln 100m gelaufen und dann nen Sprint eingelegt?Erst machen dann weiter reden.


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Februar 2012)

Do Berek schrieb:


> Daran sieht man daß manche nicht beim Bund waren.Schonmal mit Sturmhelm,beladener Koppel,Gewehr und Stahlkappenstiefeln 100m gelaufen und dann nen Sprint eingelegt?Erst machen dann weiter reden.


 Kann man das dem User den verübeln? 
Und _das ist ein Spiel..._


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## robbe (19. Februar 2012)

Do Berek schrieb:


> Daran sieht man daß manche nicht beim Bund waren.Schonmal mit Sturmhelm,beladener Koppel,Gewehr und Stahlkappenstiefeln 100m gelaufen und dann nen Sprint eingelegt?Erst machen dann weiter reden.


 
Richtig erkannt, ich war nicht beim Bund. Aber nicht weil ich zu faul oder nicht fähig dazu bin (was du wahrscheinlich denkst) sondern weil ich früh meine eigene Familie hatte.

Natürlich kann man sicher nicht wie bei BF3 unendlich lange sprinten, aber bei MW3 find ichs doch übertrieben kurz. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das einem in einer ernsten Situation nach 3m Sprint die Puste ausgeht.

Aber wie fac3l3ess schon richtig erkannt hat, es ist ja auch bloß ein Spiel.


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Februar 2012)

In MW2 konnte man ja durch eine Option unendlich lange sprinten... 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## black_porkfire (19. Februar 2012)

Alle Vorurteile wurden bestätigt, ich spiel weiter Battlefield.


----------



## DeltaUnit (19. Februar 2012)

Oder man wartet auf Black Ops 2 (Zombiemode)


----------



## Joker_68 (19. Februar 2012)

Zum Testen hab ich es mir auch mal runter geladen, da ich mw2 so leidenschaftlich viel gespielt habe, aber ich muss sagen: es ist eine einzige Enttäuschung... Die Grafik geht garnicht, das Gameplay ebenso wenig, ich bleib bei BF3!


----------



## CruSaDer1981 (19. Februar 2012)

Do Berek schrieb:


> Daran sieht man daß manche nicht beim Bund waren.Schonmal mit Sturmhelm,beladener Koppel,Gewehr und Stahlkappenstiefeln 100m gelaufen und dann nen Sprint eingelegt?Erst machen dann weiter reden.


 
Hehe, das ist wirklich schon anstregend, musste das mal machen, ob wohl ich nicht beim Bund war. Aber ich glaube nicht das die COD-Taktik dort Anwendung findet, deshalb sollte man diese 3m Sprinnst in spielen lassen, entweder konsequent realistisch oder garnicht. Übrigens, wenn man in voller Montur nicht sprinten kann, dann kann man auch mit dem Equipment nicht von einem 2.5m hohen Balkon springen und dann schiesend laufen 

Stell sich das mal einer vor: 

Kommandant Friedrich: Müller! 
Müller: Jawohl Herr Kommandant Friedrich.
Kommandant: Mit Aimbot ausrüssten und durch die feindlichen Linien rushen.
Müller: Nicht messern Herr Kommandant?


----------



## Ifosil (19. Februar 2012)

Hab jetzt mal getestet, bin schwer Enttäuscht. Keine Serverlisten, Grafik unter aller sau und das Gameplay ist ja mal anspruchslos hoch 10.


----------



## Robonator (19. Februar 2012)

Serverlisten sind dort doch?  Im Optionsmenü kann man Einstellen ob man Dedizierte Server sehen möchte oder nicht. Und im Menü gibt es dann auch den Auswahlpunkt "Server". Dort hat man dann eine Serverliste und kann die Filter einstellen


----------



## Totalwarrior (19. Februar 2012)

Und das soll auf Augenhöhe mit bf3 sein, das ich nicht lache. Das ist ein Witz


----------



## Ifosil (19. Februar 2012)

Totalwarrior schrieb:


> Und das soll auf Augenhöhe mit bf3 sein, das ich nicht lache. Das ist ein Witz



Da hast Recht, es ist ein Witz. Das Spiel kann vllt bei Teenies und anfang 20er punkten, ist aber nix für Erwachsene.



> Serverlisten sind dort doch?  Im Optionsmenü kann man Einstellen ob man Dedizierte Server sehen möchte oder nicht.


Mhh ok ich schau nochmal , vllt hab ichs übersehen. Trotzdem bleibt es für mich ein offensichtliches Konsolero Spiel.


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Februar 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Serverlisten sind dort doch?  Im Optionsmenü kann man Einstellen ob man Dedizierte Server sehen möchte oder nicht. Und im Menü gibt es dann auch den Auswahlpunkt "Server". Dort hat man dann eine Serverliste und kann die Filter einstellen


 Gut aber... WER DENKT SICH SOETWAS AUS!?!?! SIND DIE SPIELER ZU DUMM, SICH SERVERLISTEN ANZUSEHEN!?!?! ... FUUUUU...!
BTW, echte Dedis gibt es trotzdem nicht... 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. Februar 2012)

Was meinst du mit echt?

BF3 auch nicht das Paradebeispiel was Server angeht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Februar 2012)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit echt?
> 
> BF3 auch nicht das Paradebeispiel was Server angeht.


 Die Dedis sind alle unranked, also werden die Spielerfolge auf diesen nicht gewertet.
Und ich habe nie gesagt, dass BF3 besser ist...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. Februar 2012)

Hast du nicht, aber die Leute hier vergleichen das Spiel sehr gerne mit BF3, deswegen 

Die sind unranked? WTF


----------



## Duebelmaster (19. Februar 2012)

Spielt sich schon ganz lustig, die Konfigurationen der Klassen und Waffen finde ich vor allem interessant.
Trotzdem, das Spiel fühlt sich irgendwie komisch an und ist meiner Meinung nach besser auf der Konsole aufgehoben.
Da stell ich mir das ganze (auch wenn ich von der Controller-Steuerung für FPS nichts halte) bedeutend witziger vor.
Man ist irgendwie nicht so im Spiel drin und das gefällt mir persönlich nicht so gut.
Im Vergleich zu Battlefield 3 ist mir das Gameplay zu steril und die Technik (Grafik u. Sound) zu veraltet.
Als F2P-Shooter wäre es für mich interessant, aber ein Vollpreistitel ist es in meinen Augen einfach nicht.
Da hat mir Blacklight Retribution erheblich besser gefallen.
SP habe ich bei nem Kumpel durchgespielt (wie bisher auch jedes COD) und war davon auch nicht sonderlich angetan.
Gerade die Vielzahl von slowmo-Sequenzen ließen mich doch des öfteren Seufzen. Statt Neuerungen kriegt man hier alles doppelt und dreifach reingepresst.
Die Entwicklung von MW ist ziemlich vergleichbar mit Transporter 1-3. ^^
Wie gesagt, meins ist es nicht, hat mich aber gefreut es mal antesten zu dürfen. 

ps: Server liefen bei mir eigentlich recht gut. Bin nie rausgeflogen und musste nicht lange warten bis ich spielen konnte.


----------



## bi0ZZ (20. Februar 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, ich habe mir das Spiel vor einer Woche erst gekauft, wieso? 
Nun ja, ich war Battlefield 3 Spieler zusammen mit vielen anderen Leuten aus meinem Bekanntenkreis,
das Problem waren Battlelog und Origin. Beides hat uns so ins tiefste getrollt, das es kaum zu fassen war.
Unzählige Bugs im Battlelog-Interface (Diesbezüglich habe ich alle Modernen Browser probiert, Opera, Chrome, Firefox, Safari und sogar Internet Explorer) z.B das Partyfenster hatte die Angewohnheit nach Lust und Laune einfach zu verschwinden und nicht mehr aufzutauchen (Refresh der Seite, Erneuter Login, Schließen der Party, Browser wechseln, Cache lehren, etc. haben nicht geholfen) Dann Random Fehlermeldungen ala "Disconnected from EA backends" oder "Punkbuster kick" (Obwohl ich auch Punkbuster richtig Konfiguriert und mehrmals neuinstalliert hatte, Update usw.) Dann auch des öfteren das Trollende Matchmakingsystem , als ich mal zu faul wahr in der Serverliste nach dem besten Server zu suchen. Drei mal hintereinander auf den Selben lehren Server gekommen und das obwohl die Settings jedes mal anders waren... Und das geschah an einem einzigen Tag. Und ansonsten gab es auch nur Probleme.Ein Freund von mir musste seine OC Grafikkarte manuell runtertakten, damit das Spiel lief. Und diese Probleme hatte nicht nur ich sondern auch meine Freunde. Ich hab bei einem Bekannten MW3 probiert und alles hat funktioniert und selbst jetzt funktioniert auch alles, was anscheinend an der nahezu unveränderten Engine liegt, aber es geht alles.

Ach übrigens, ich war seit der Ankündigung von BF3 Pro BF und Contra COD, aber wie gesagt, ich hatte nur Probleme mit dem Spiel 
und es nervt zuerst Origin zu starten, der dann den Browser startet um dann das Spiel zu starten. Battlefield hätte so ein schönes und sehr gutes Spiel werden können, hätte es nicht solche Krankheiten von EA vererbt bekommen.


----------



## blubb3435 (20. Februar 2012)

Update: habe es also  letztes Wochenende ausprobiert, und es hat mir gar nicht getaugt ):
Viel zu viele Waffenperks, Rufzeichen, Embleme, Titel, Achievements, Killstreaks, Klassenperks,...
Man kann sich gar nicht auf die nächste Freischaltung freuen, weil man den Überblick verliert :O


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mit Origin und Battlelog eigentlich nie Probleme. Funktioniert alles wie es soll. 

PS: CoD ist kein Ersatz für BF 3. Okay, wenn man nur auf Inf only mit max 18 Spielern auf kleinen Karten steht vielleicht.


----------



## butter_milch (20. Februar 2012)

MW3 ist das schlechteste Call of Duty. Dass es mit BF3 (welches auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei ist) nicht mithalten kann ist klar, aber auch im Vergleich zu seinen Vorgängern ist es einfach nur eine Dreistigkeit, was Activision und die inkompetenten Entwickler hier abziehen.

Die Karten sind um ein vielfaches kleiner als in MW2 z.B., sie wirken eher wie Paintball-Anlagen als "realistische" Szenarien und die Grafik ist schlechter als die von CoD 4, was ich für schier unmöglich gehalten hätte, da es das fünfte Spiel ist, welches diese Engine benutzt und man meinen könnte, dass man sie mittlerweile unter Kontrolle hätte.

Die Architektur erinnert auf den meisten Karten und Counter-Strike 1.6, welches detaillos war und keinen Sinn für Proportionen hatte und manche Texturen könnten glatt Duke Nukem 3D entsprungen sein, denn sie sind nicht nur verschwommen sondern pixelig (ja, "Spiel"-zentimetergroße Pixel).

Darüber hinaus lässt sich die stark eingeschränkte FOV nicht umstellen und Anisotrope Filterung haben sie nach acht Spielen aus irgendeinem Grund auch entfernt.

Das ganze ist nichteinmal eine Auslegungssache. Es ist rein objektiv gesehen schlechter als seine Vorgänger und andere aktuelle Shooter, das ist ein Fakt.

Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, wie es Menschen geben kann, die dieses Spiel gut finden. Es ist zum Heulen!


----------



## Frittenkalle (20. Februar 2012)

Zudem waren am We verdammt viele Cheater unterwegs, schnell Account anlegen, cheat reinkloppen und Mw3 weiter dezimieren. Das We war das beschissenste überhaupt, zum zocken nicht zugebrauchen weil jede mege cheater unterwegs waren.


----------



## Luni-Tune (20. Februar 2012)

Habe es 15 Minuten gespielt und gleich wieder deinstalliert.
Ich kann absolut nicht nachvollziehen, wie man dafür Geld ausgeben kann.
Es ist einfach kein Vergleich zu BF3!


----------



## KillerCroc (29. Februar 2012)

Leider konnte man bei dem kostenlos Wochenende nur den MP runterladen.
Da mich der nicht interessiert, warte ich noch bis der Preis weiter gefallen ist


----------

